# Ground chicken stuffed mushrooms



## masteraznchefjr (Dec 29, 2004)

Over my winter break experiments....
i made some stuffed mushrooms 

Large white mushrooms. stems remoevd cleaned 
In a large pot add corn starch like 2 tea spoons and 1/2 cup of water and mix well with the ground chicken. Add in paprika mix well and then add in basil, oregeno and parsley. so its consistently even with herbs. Add in white pepper and salt and white wine mix well. Take the stuff and fill in the mushrooms. Preheat the oven for umm.. 350 degrees and bake for about 20 minutes


----------

